

Popular startup advice that misleads entrepreneurs - Priyaj
http://whittleidea.com/blog/24-popular-startup-advice-that-misleads-entrepreneurs

======
kstenerud
5\. The CEO doesn't need to be a techie, but (s)he needs to understand how the
sausage is made.

7\. Some people hit a home run first time, but this is rare. Failure that you
learn from makes you stronger and better prepared for your next time at bat.

9\. It's usually easier to raise in Silicon Valley than in most other areas.
There's lots more money floating around here.

12\. Two things always fail: A good team with a bad idea, and a bad team with
a good idea.

13\. If the product applies to you as a user, it usually requires less work to
build a good product. But if you're allergic to work, you're in the wrong
business anyway.

20\. Entrepreneurs answer to everyone, but not as serfs.

24\. Funding is tricky. Make sure you have enough to follow your roadmap, but
do your best to avoid dilution when you can. If you get more than you need,
use it for more runway.

Bonus: Don't fundraise in November/December if you can avoid it.

------
sek
Very good ones, but some sound a little out of thin air to get so many. Some
things are just not that simple to answer.

------
Priyaj
I loved this post as well. The author has an interesting perspective on most
traditional start-up concepts

------
kurian
Intersting view points

